# Submitting 2nd attempt IELTS result after filing DIAC application



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

I am one of the unlucky people who is worst affected by the recent Feb 8 changes . Actually I filed my DIAC application through an agent, eventhough I gave all the required papers to agent before one month they submitted the paper only on last Friday (Feb 5), so I guess my application would not be received by DIAAC before Feb 8.

Before Feb 8 changes, I was having total 130 points including MODL's 15 points. Now as the MODL has been revoked my total points has come down to 115, when looking for the other alternatives one of my friend advised me to reattend the IELTS exam and try to score 7 in all bands (previous IELTS scores, L-7.5, R-6, W-7,S-6.5) by which I could get another 10 points and also can get total 125 points which is 5 points more than the required minimum 120 points for independent skilled Visa.

I would like to know whether is it possible to ask the DIAC to consider the new IELTS marks once after filing the application to DIAC. Please advice me.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Kanags_Aussie said:


> I am one of the unlucky people who is worst affected by the recent Feb 8 changes . Actually I filed my DIAC application through an agent, eventhough I gave all the required papers to agent before one month they submitted the paper only on last Friday (Feb 5), so I guess my application would not be received by DIAAC before Feb 8.
> 
> Before Feb 8 changes, I was having total 130 points including MODL's 15 points. Now as the MODL has been revoked my total points has come down to 115, when looking for the other alternatives one of my friend advised me to reattend the IELTS exam and try to score 7 in all bands (previous IELTS scores, L-7.5, R-6, W-7,S-6.5) by which I could get another 10 points and also can get total 125 points which is 5 points more than the required minimum 120 points for independent skilled Visa.
> 
> I would like to know whether is it possible to ask the DIAC to consider the new IELTS marks once after filing the application to DIAC. Please advice me.


Dear Kanags,

I am not sure id DIAC would allow you to change IELTS score.. Please check this from DIAC itself, as IELTS Score at the time of application is very important for them. 

In parallel, I suggest you to look for other options.. say State Sponsorship etc.

Cheers


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Dear Kanags,
> 
> I am not sure id DIAC would allow you to change IELTS score.. Please check this from DIAC itself, as IELTS Score at the time of application is very important for them.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr.India,

Thanks for the prompt reply. I have asked my agent to contact the DIAC an get the required details from them. 

But in the mean time if any others members in this forum would know the answer, Please kindly share with me.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Kanags

u were applying online or was it paper based? i suppose paper based. what about payment? You can trace your courier and stop it, inform DIAC about it and tell them about changes affecting your case. you will have to work fast on this as once they get the application and the payment, no way that you can do anything till u hear about a rejection. It is best to call DIAC, dont leave it on the agent, i suggest you call them yourself. 

In the meantime apply fr state sponsorship as well.


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Kanags
> 
> u were applying online or was it paper based? i suppose paper based. what about payment? You can trace your courier and stop it, inform DIAC about it and tell them about changes affecting your case. you will have to work fast on this as once they get the application and the payment, no way that you can do anything till u hear about a rejection. It is best to call DIAC, dont leave it on the agent, i suggest you call them yourself.
> 
> In the meantime apply fr state sponsorship as well.


Hi Anj,

Thanks very much for the detailed information. My application is paper based. I took a DD on Dec 31 which is submitted along with the Feb 8 application. I thought they would keep the application in pool if it doesnt meet the required minimum 120 points, Will they reject it?. I am very much worried.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

You never know, why do you want to take a chance. call them and clarify things before its too late. being hassled or worried never helps, it does nothing but stops ur mind fmor working and thinking logically. call DIAC and speak to them. alternatively apply for ss so that u hear from them in a couple of months.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> You never know, why do you want to take a chance. call them and clarify things before its too late. being hassled or worried never helps, it does nothing but stops ur mind fmor working and thinking logically. call DIAC and speak to them. alternatively apply for ss so that u hear from them in a couple of months.


Even if you withdraw ur application... they won't refund the fees.. They did not refunded mine..

Your best bet is State sponsorship. Start looking which state is currently sponsoring your skills and apply. You may show your new IELTS score(7 or greater) for SS. 

Best regards,


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Even if you withdraw ur application... they won't refund the fees.. They did not refunded mine..
> 
> Your best bet is State sponsorship. Start looking which state is currently sponsoring your skills and apply. You may show your new IELTS score(7 or greater) for SS.
> 
> Best regards,


*Thanks a lot Anj and Mr.India,* I have decided to call the DIAC tomorow morning to get to know the status of my application and the possibility of resubmitting second attempt IELTS result. Again, In the mean time of any one of you reading this post have encountered a same situation as me before, please post your suggestions, your help is deeply remembered. Thanks.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

If DIAC has not yet acknowledged your application; I believe you can withdraw and they can refund your money. This is what I heard on another forum in the reply to a similar kind of query. So act fast, contact your agent and ask him to withdraw the application if it has not been acknowledged yet. Later you can apply with new IELTS score.


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

born2learn said:


> If DIAC has not yet acknowledged your application; I believe you can withdraw and they can refund your money. This is what I heard on another forum in the reply to a similar kind of query. So act fast, contact your agent and ask him to withdraw the application if it has not been acknowledged yet. Later you can apply with new IELTS score.



*Thanks born2learn*

I found the following statement in DIAC web site (link - Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175))

*Points test*
The points test pass mark for this visa is 120 points.

If you score less than 120 points but more than 100 points your application will be placed in reserve (the 'pool') and will remain in the pool for two (2) years after assessment. If the pass mark is lowered at any time during the two (2) year period, and your score is equal to or higher than the new pass mark, your application will then be processed further.

If you score less than 100 points, your application will be refused. 

As I my current points is 115 points, Is there any chance for my application atleast to be placed in the pool ? Please advise me.


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

Kanags_Aussie said:


> *Thanks born2learn*
> 
> I found the following statement in DIAC web site (link - Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175))
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I called DIAC today , I have got a confirmation saying that I can resubmit 2nd attempt IELTS result provided that my IELTS result filed along with the initial application is at Competent level (that is above 6 in all bands).


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

That is really good know.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Kanags_Aussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIAC today , I have got a confirmation saying that I can resubmit 2nd attempt IELTS result provided that my IELTS result filed along with the initial application is at Competent level (that is above 6 in all bands).


Very Good.. it is always worth getting information straight from DIAC..


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a great news!!!!!!!


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

Dont think of sending application when you know its going to be in the pool. I had been victim of pool just because of agent faults. They never apply anything quick or suggest alternate ways even we are eligible by any immediate changes at that time. My application remained in pool for two years and nothing I could do on it. I mean you cannot do anyting unless the pass mark comes below 120points, which may not be possible, atleast in my case I thought 3 years before (2007), which you know it still 120 (2010).

cheers


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Congrats
Thats great news!!!
All the best for IELTS and if you are applying for SS!


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr. India can you guide me how to get state sponsorship?


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for intimating DIAC decision.


----------

